# How I Survived My Business Trip



## bloomers (Apr 19, 1999)

I did it - I survived my business trip without embarrassing myself!







Whenever my company travels there are bound to be lots of big dinners at fancy restaurants which require driving in groups and getting lost. Very anxiety provoking circumstances for myself and probably most with ibs. This trip made me especially anxious since I was having my monthly cycle which only exasperates symptoms of D. Here's how I survived...I ate very little the day before I left and the day I travelled. I took a full immodium the morning I flew. I always ask for an aisle seat to avoid the insconsiderate fool who puts down his/her tray and starts using a laptop or takes forever to drink their beverage, therefore trapping me in so I can't get to the restroom if I need to. Once there, I met up with two coworkers. It was rainy and we had an hours drive to the hotel. Traffic was heavy and we got lost. Luckily I took a Xanax before my flight landed, in anticipation of the drive. That night we drove 20 minutes to dinner. 7 of us packed in an Envoy. Luckily this time we had a driver who knew where she was going. Luckily again, I took my Xanax and tried to engage in conversation to take my mind off the circumstances. I always print directions from Mapquest so that I have an idea of how long the drive will be. At dinner I ate very little, stating that I just wasn't hungry, but really in anticipation of the ride home. I ordered the safest thing on the menu - chicken. The training was in the hotel that we stayed at which was great. I could go up to my room anytime I felt bloated or just wanted to take a break from it all. I skipped lunch provided on both days - there were so many people there I don't even think I was missed and went and layed on my bed. Lots of rest is key to keeping my IBS under control. The second night it was a 45 minute drive to the restaurant but I did okay. I drank a couple of glasses of wine and had steak which is a "safe" food for me. The wine mixed with Xanax (a big no no, but hey I do it occasionally) made the ride home a breeze.







I parted with my coworkers at the airport yesterday and felt a huge sense of relief. No need for xanax or anything else at that point. Once I flew into my own airport I went and bought a Cinnabon to celebrate surviving this ordeal and also because I felt a little hungry from all those skipped meals.The training was great and once again I congratulate myself for not having to scream in anguish at my coworkers that I need a restroom now!


----------



## nmwinter (May 31, 2001)

good going! bet it feels great to say you survived with flying colors! I always find one experience like this makes the next easier toonancy


----------



## zayaka26 (Jul 5, 2001)

We are happy for you.







It's interesting what you say about resting to keep the tummy under control. If I eat steak I get pain; I do not eat it anymore (I never liked it that much either). That only goes to show how different everybody's system is.


----------

